# Are all paddles the same?



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

I have gotten a lot of good advise on which kayak to purchase, but how about the paddle. I know they are not all the same, but which ones are better and why?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Lighter is better for obvious reasons. I like the stiffness of the carbon fiber blades as well.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as material goes the carbon paddles are the best for being strong and lite weight but they do cost the most. The heavier the paddle the more stress it’s going to put on your arms and you are going to get tired quicker. For arm paddle kayakers which I was at one time it is your tool on the water and one of the things I would spend a lot of money on.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a mid grade No Limits paddle....Think I paid almost a bill fer it. The 1st time in the gulf I paddled 5-6 miles and was out from bout 8-12. I could feel it in my arms but no biggie, I figured I'd be SORE as heck the next day but I was OK...And I am not one that works out so fer an old guy I guess it wasn't bad. i just can't cough up 2+ bills fer a carbon fiber paddle....I believe the shaft of mine is carbon fiber but the blades are plastic...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Carbon Fiber shafts with composite blades. I've used the carbon fiber blades too and they were nice, but I didn't feel a big change. I do feel a huge difference using a glass or aluminum shaft though.

For the last few years, the Aquabound Stingray Carbon Fiber has been my preference


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

When I first bought a kayak, I used the $79 Carlisle paddle. I thought it was fine until I found some clearance paddles at a dealer that was no longer selling that brand. They are carbon shaft and kevlar blades. WORLD of difference. DEFINITELY make space in your budget for $200+ on a paddle. 

Also, watch your paddle length. Too short and you will be bending back and forth with every stroke. It will KILL your back!!! Too long and you will be reaching up with your opposite hand on every stroke. Will KILL your shoulders!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

The size and shape of the blade as well as the total paddle length all make a difference. Larger blades pull more water and will get you going faster than a small narrow bladed paddle but will tire you out more quickly. Small narrow blades are good for long distance paddling/touring kayaks because they pull less water each stroke and you can easily get into a maintainable rhythm Therefore not wearing you out so quickly. Most yak fisherman go with the larger blades because you're probably not paddling the kind of distance a tourer would be. Paddle length should be based on your height and the kind of yak you're in. And as others have mentioned weight- lighter is generally better. It's also important to make sure you don't have too flemsy of a blade (like the hobie paddles-they suck!)


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Also consider grip/gloves. First time I went into the gulf 2 miles and my hands were nice and water logged several blisters popped up making the return miserable.


----------



## MTBbrewer (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Start with a 100 dollar paddle*

It depends on what your going to do. If your going to float down a river or creek, fish ponds or not venture more than a mile or two from launch site I'd say your fine with a 100-150 dollar paddle. If you are going to go offshore and troll, bottom fish and try to stay over a bottom spot and fish most of the day then you will see a huge difference going up to 225-300. The better paddle will allow you to hang with the big boys) Look at the Werner Camano for the money it can't be beat. I found one used online for 175, used for a year and sold it for 185) 

http://www.rei.com/product/781866/?...0&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=67391050720


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

How would you relate height to paddle length? I'm 6 foot even... So what would equate to a desirable paddle length range?


----------



## Crsswift70 (May 13, 2014)

I found this when wondering the same thing, http://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/kayak-paddle.html


----------

